# Warren Miller Feedback



## skiweasle (Nov 23, 2005)

What did you guys think of the flick this year? I thought it was alright but way different from their past stuff. I still think TGR has the sickest movies around.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

agreed, not that great...


----------



## 5.13cSickbirdMalamuteTele (Nov 21, 2005)

*Millzy*

What didn't you like about it?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*the tunes*

I thought the soundtrack was pretty lame. But they do come to Glenwood
and I'd have to drive to Hasbeen or Vile to see anything else. Klaus Obermeyer rocks! He sells great gear to the locals for pennies on the dollar cause he believes in the dream.


----------



## Juan E Thyme (Mar 9, 2004)

It was a great, albeit really long, Jeep commercial.


----------



## Stone-Free (Jul 8, 2005)

I was really disappointed. Not the typical WM flick. The music put me to sleep and it lacked a lot of ski content. Besides the Jeep plugs, how about all the Nature Valley work-ins!!!


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Dissapointment, where is warren and the voice were all used to hearing to get us amped to ride. J Bloom is a weak shoe in for the one and only. All together, needed more of the classic lines and big hits that are warren miller.


----------



## powderhound (Nov 26, 2005)

*so lame...*

this year's warren miller movie was the lamest ski movie i may have ever seen. if i hadn't gotten in free, i would have been pissed. I mean i was pissed and i didn't have to pay. the whole thing was one long commercial spotlight - jeeps, granola bars, aspen, copper, MW powderguides. The music was ultra beat and made me have a Casey Casem flashback... Warren might have invented the genre(and for that he deserves all the credit in the world), but the people he is trying to pass the torch on to have dropped th ball and should go back to their day jobs and let the real film makers take over. with TGR, matchstick, poor boyz, falling forward and others making quality, progressive ski movies, Warren should be embarssed to have released such shit on an unsuspecting ski public. may no one go next year... spend you r money to support people producing the goods or go buy a jeep... :evil:


----------

